

No more the CTO of my startup - ashreef
http://shreef.com/2013/11/no-more-the-cto-of-eventtus/

======
Throwadev
So if you are no longer CTO, what are you? Are you quitting your company, or
taking a different role? I think if you are a founder you should be willing to
fix the technical problems. If you accepted the responsibility, even though
you didn't want it, of being in charge of the technology, you should take the
role of making sure your infrastructure can handle your traffic seriously.
Don't you want your company to succeed?

Then again I can see how it would be annoying if you didn't want to do it and
were just there. You are left with the decision to either leave, or embrace
being CTO. So I'm interested to know what it means that you are no longer CTO.
Are you staying but with a different role, or are you leaving the company
altogether?

I think the relationship with the CEO sounds toxic. There's nothing worse than
a coworker or employee who speaks sarcastically about the company's product,
systems, or the work of others. Even worse if the person being negative is a
manager or executive. If she's CEO why doesn't she do something about it? She
should pull you aside and talk to you about her concerns about the servers. If
her response is sarcasm, what a shitty CEO.

------
kabouseng
Only in the startup world do you get 3 person companies where everyone is a
CxO.

------
mrjatx
So this guy freaks out when his servers are overloaded and he has to come up
with a solution, but he thinks he's qualified to be CEO? I don't get the point
of what I just read.

------
mikos02139
and why is this news?

